# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حكم استعمال الصابون والمعجون ذو الرائحة والزعفران للمُحرِم

## بنت أبوها2008

*قوله: «وإن طيب بدنه أو ثوبه» :* 
*هذا هو المحظور الخامس من المحظورات وهو : الطيب .*
*وليس كل ما كان زكي الرائحة يكون طيباً، فالطيب ما أعد للتطيب به عادة، وعلى هذا فالتفاح والنعناع وما أشبه ذلك مما له رائحة زكية تميل إليها النفس لا يكون طيباً، إنما الطيب ما يستعمل للتطيب به كدهن العود والمسك والريحان والورد وما أشبه ذلك، هذا لا يجوز للمحرم استعماله .*

*والدليل على ذلك:* 
*أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «لا تلبسوا ثوباً مسه الزعفران أو الورس» ، والزعفران طيب .* 
*لكن قد يقول قائل: الزعفران أخص من كونه طيباً؛ لأنه طيبٌ ولون، ونحن نقول إن الطيب بأي نوع كان يحرم على المحرم .* 
*وجوابه :*
*أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال في الذي وقصته ناقته في عرفة: «لا تحنطوه» ، وتحنيط الميت : أطياب مجموعة تجعل في مواضع من جسمه، وهذا عام لكل طيب، وقال: «فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً» ، وهذا دليل على أن المحرم لا يجوز استعماله للطيب .* 
*ويستدل بهذا الحديث على مسائل عديدة :*
*- وهو من آيات الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ أن تقع حادثة لواحد من الصحابة، تؤخذ منها أحكام عديدة، أحكام في الحياة، وأحكام في الموت، وهذا من بركته صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أن الله يبارك في علمه، وقد أخذ ابن القيم من هذا الحديث اثنتي عشرة مسألة، وفيه أكثر مما ذكر عند التأمل .*
*- وفيه دليل على حكمته ـ عزّ وجل ـ وأن قدره الذي يكون مصيبة، قد يكون نعمة ومنحة من ناحية أخرى، فهذا الذي وقصته راحلته أصيب بمصيبة لكن حصل منها من الفوائد ما لا يعلمه إلا الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ.*
*- والحكمة من تحريم الطيب على المحرم :*
*أن الطيب يعطي الإنسان نشوة، وربما يحرك شهوته ويلهب غريزته، ويحصل بذلك فتنة له، والله تعالى يقول: {{فَلاَ رَفَثَ وَلاَ فُسُوقَ وَلاَ جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}} [البقرة: 197] ، ثم إنه قد ينسيه ما هو فيه من العبادة فلذلك نهي عنه.* 
*والطيب هنا يشمل : الطيب في رأسه، وفي لحيته، وفي صدره، وفي ظهره، وفي أي مكان من بدنه، وفي ثوبه أيضاً .* 
*قوله: «أو ادهن بمطيَّب» أي: مسح على جلده بدهن فيه طيب، فإنه لا يجوز؛ لأن ذلك سوف يعلق به وتبقى رائحته .*
*هذا بشرط : أن يكون هذا الذي ادهن به قد ظهر فيه رائحة الطيب .* 
*- بقي النظر إلى أن بعض الصابون له رائحة ؟ هل هي طيب أم هي من الرائحة الزكية ؟* 
*الظاهر الثاني؛ ولهذا لا يعد الناس هذا الصابون طيباً، فلا تجد الرجل إذا أراد أن يتطيب يأتي بالصابون يمره على ثوبه، لكنها لما كانت تستعمل في الأيدي للتطهر بها من رائحة الطعام، جعلوا فيها هذه الرائحة الزكية، فالذي يظهر لي أن هذا الصابون الذي فيه رائحة طيبة لا يعد من الطيب المحرم .* 
*قوله: «أو شم طيباً» ، أي: تقصَّد شم الطيب، فإنه يحرم عليه ذلك .* 
*ولكن هذه المسألة، وهي شم الطيب في تحريمها نظر؛ لأن الشم ليس استعمالاً .* 
*ولهذا قال بعض العلماء : إنه لا يحرم الشم، لكن إن تلذذ به فإنه يتجنبه خوفاً من المحذور الذي يكون بالتطيب، أما شمه ليختبره مثلاً هل هو طيب جيد، أو وسط، أو رديء، فهذا لا بأس به .* 
*وهذه المسألة لها ثلاث حالات:* 
*- الحال الأولى: أن يشمه بلا قصد.* 
*- الحال الثانية: أن يتقصد شمه، لكن لا للتلذذ به أو الترفه به، بل ليختبره، هل هو جيد أو رديء؟* 
*- الحال الثالثة: أن يقصد شمه للتلذذ به .* 
*فالقول بتحريم الثالثة وجيه، وهذه فيها خلاف: فقال بعض العلماء: إن شم الطيب ليس حراماً، ولا شيء فيه؛ لأنه لم يستعمله، والنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ولا تحنطوه» ، وقال: «لا تلبسوا ثوباً مسه زعفران ولا ورس» ، والشم لا يؤثر في الثوب ولا البدن .* 
*وأما القول بتحريم الثانية فغير وجيه، بل الشم جائز، أما الأولى فلا تحرم، قولاً واحداً، ومن ذلك ما يحصل للإنسان إذا كان يطوف فإنه يشم رائحة الطيب الذي في الكعبة، وقد رأينا بعض الناس يصبون الطيب صباً على جدار الكعبة، ومثل هذا لا بد أن يفوح له رائحة، ولكن لا يؤثر على المحرم .* 
*ونحن نرى أن الذين يضعون الطيب في الحجر الأسود قد أخطأوا؛ لأنهم سوف يحرمون الناس من استلام الحجر الأسود، أو يوقعونهم في محظور من محظورات الإحرام، وكلاهما عدوان على الطائفين .* 
*فيقال لهم: إذا أبيتم إلا أن تطيبوا الكعبة، فلا تجعلوا الطيب في مشعر من مشاعر الطواف، اجعلوه في جوانب الكعبة، أما أن تجعلوه في مكان يحتاج المسلمون إلى مسحه وتقبيله، فهذا جناية عليهم؛ لأنهم إما أن يدعوا المسح مع القدرة عليه، وإما أن يقعوا في المحظور .* 
*فعلى طالب العلم أن ينبه هذا الذي احتسب بنيَّته، وأساء بفعله أنه قد أخطأ؛ لأن من قبَّلَ الحجر أو مسحه وأصابه طيب، وقيل له: اغسله، يكون فيه أذى شديد عليه، خصوصاً مع الزحام .* 
*مسألة: القهوة التي فيها زعفران، هل يجوز للمحرم أن يشربها ؟*
*الجواب: إذا بقيت الرائحة لا يشربها المحرم، وإذا لم تبق وإنما مجرد لون فلا بأس؛ لأنه ليس فيها طيب .* 
*قوله: «أو تبخر بعود ونحوه فدى» ، أي: إذا تبخر بعود ونحوه مما يتبخر به للتطيب حرم عليه ذلك، ويفدي، وسبق بيان الفدية .* 

*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_18085.shtml*
*الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع - المجلد السابع*
*باب محظورات الإحرام*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

*3ـ استعمال الطيب بعد الإحرام في ثوبه أو بدنه أو غيرهما مما يتصل به لحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال في المُحرِم : « لا يلبس ثوباً مسه زعفران ولا ورس»، وقال في المُحرم الذي وقَصَتْهُ راحلته وهو واقف بعرفة : « لا تُقربوه طيباً» وعلل ذلك بكونه يُبعث يوم القيامة مُلبياً . والحديثان صحيحان . 

فدل هذا على أن المُحرِم ممنوع من قُربان الطيب .

ولا يجوز للمحرم شمُّ الطيب عمداً ولا خلط قهوته بالزعفران الذي يُؤثر في طعم القهوة أو رائحتها، ولا خَلطُ الشاي بماء الورد ونحوه مما يظهر فيه طعمه أو ريحه . 

ولا يستعمل الصابون المُمَسك إذا ظهرت فيه رائحة الطيب .

وأما الطيب الذي تطيب به قبل إحرامه فلا يضُرُّ بقاؤه بعد الإحرام لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها : « كنت أنظرُ إلى وبيص المسك في مفارق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم وهو مُحرم» متفق عليه. 
مناسك الحج والعمرة والمشروع في الزيارة 
الفصل الخامس : في محظورات الإحرام
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_17917.shtml*

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

** (( فلا يجوز للمحرم أن يدهن بالطيب أو يتبخر به أو يضعه في أكله أو شرابه أو يتنظف بصابون طيب فيه رائحة الطيب بيّنة وأما الصابون الذي ليس فيه إلا نكهة فقط فإنه لا بأس به ... )) .*
*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/khot...icle_236.shtml*

** (( و اعلموا أنه يوجد صابون فيه رائحة طيبه ولكنها ليست من الطيب وإنما هي نكهة يتلذذ الإنسان برائحتها كرائحة الأترج والتفاح والنعناع وما أشبهه وهذا لا يعد طيباً، فلا بأس باستعماله، ... )) .*
*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/khot...icle_213.shtml*


*ما حكم استعمال الصابون ذي الرائحة للمحرم ؟*
*الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني –رحمه الله-*
*http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=3483*


*حكم استعمال الصابون للمحرم*
*س: ما حكم غسل اليدين بصابون معطر مثل اللوكس أثناء الإحرام؟*
*ج: لا حرج في ذلك إن شاء الله؛ لأنه لا يسمى طيباً ولا يعتبر مستعمله متطيباً لكن لو ترك ذلك واستعمل صابوناً آخر من باب الورع كان أفضل وأحسن؛ لقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ((دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك)) .*
*من ضمن الأسئلة الموجهة لسماحته في المحاضرة التي ألقاها بمنى يوم التروية سنة 1402هـ .*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/3716*

*حكم استعمال الصابون ذي الرائحة للمحرم*
*س : هل يجوز استعمال الصابون ذي الرائحة للمحرم؟*
*ج : الصابون ذو الرائحة الجيدة يسمى (الممسك) الأقرب والله أعلم هو التسامح فيه وعدم التشديد فيه، فإن تركه على سبيل الاحتياط لأن الرائحة فيه ظاهرة فمن باب الورع ومن باب الحيطة، وإلا فاستعماله لإزالة الأوساخ والدسم ونحو ذلك لا يسمى تطيباً وليس من باب التطيب، فإذا فعله المحرم فلا أرى عليه شيئاً من الفدية ولا أرى عليه بأساً في ذلك .*
*نشر في مجلة (التوعية الإسلامية في الحج) العدد 11 في 15/12/1400*
*مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة المجلد السابع عشر*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/3717*

*س : امرأة محرمة بالعمرة شربت قهوة في زعفران قبل أن تكمل العمرة، هل الزعفران من أنواع الطيب وهل يخل بالعمرة أم لا ؟*
*ج : المحرم الذي يشرب القهوة وفيها زعفران يكون قد أساء؛ لأن الزعفران طيب فلا ينبغي استعماله في القهوة في حق المحرم كما لا ينبغي استعماله في ملابسه ولا في بدنه وهو محرم، فإذا فعل ذلك الرجل المحرم أو المرأة المحرمة جهلاً أو نسياناً فلا شيء عليهما، أما إن تعمد ذلك وهو يعلم أنه محرم ولا يجوز فإنه يتصدق بإطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع من التمر أو الحنطة أو يصوم ثلاثة أيام أو يذبح شاة كما لو لبس المخيط عمداً أو تطيب في بدنه أو ثيابه أو رأسه عمداً وهو يعلم أنه محرم فإن عليه هذه الفدية كفارة، وهكذا لو قلم أظفاره أو قص من شعره عمداً وهو يعلم أنه محرم، أما الناسي أو الجاهل فلا شيء عليه .*
*نشر في مجلة (التوعية الإسلامية في الحج) العدد 8 في 4/12/1401 هـ*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/3719*

*ما يجوز للمحرم*
*س : هل يجوز للمحرم أن يغتسل وأن يغير ملابس إحرامه إذا اتسخت، وهل يجوز له أن يستعمل الصابون ذا الرائحة الزكية، وأيضاً هل يباح للمحرم نقض أو نفض شعره وتمشيطه، وتغطية وجهه اتقاء من غبارٍ أو عاصفة أو سموم ؟*
*ج : يجوز للمحرم أن يغتسل وقد اغتسل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو محرم عليه الصلاة والسلام، فلا بأس أن يغتسل المحرم وهو محرم، لا بأس أن يغتسل المحرم ولا بأس أن يغير ملابسه إذا اتسخت أو لم تتسخ لم بأس أن يغيرها يلبس إزار بدل الإزار ورداء بدل الرداء، وهكذا المرأة لا بد أن تغير ملابسها قميص بدل القميص، إزار بدل الإزار، سراويل بدل سراويل، خمار بدل خمار، فنيلة بدل فنيلة كل هذا لا بأس به، كذلك شراب بدل شراب، كله لا بأس به لا من الرجل ولا من المرأة وهكذا استعمال السدر والصابون والشامبو وأشباه ذلك كل هذا لا بأس به، لكن الصابون إذا كان من النوع الزكي الرائحة كالممسك تركه أحوط؛ لأن فيه رائحة من الطيب تركه للمحرم يكون أحوط وأولى كل هذه أمور والحمد لله لا بأس بها. يقول: هل يباح للمحرم نقض أو نفض شعره وتمشيطه، وتغطية وجهه اتقاء من غبارٍ أو عاصفة أو سموم؟ لا بأس أن ينفض شعره من غير تغطية الشعر، لا بأس أن ينفض شعره ويغسله كما أمر النبي عائشة أن تنقض شعرها وهي محرمة، وتحرم بالحج وهي كانت أحرمت بالعمرة لكن لما وصلت إلى قرب مكة جاءها الحيض قبل أن تؤدي مناسك العمرة، فقال لها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (انقضي رأسك وامتشطي وافعلي ما يفعله الحجاج، غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري)، فأذن لها في نقض شعرها وتمشيطه وهي محرمة، فلا بأس أن ينقض المحرم ويمتشط بغير الطيب كل هذا لا بأس به، كذلك لا بأس أن يغير ملابسه كما تقدم كله لا بأس به.*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/13283*

*(( 32- لا يجوز وضع الطيب على ملابس الإحرام، وإنما السنة تطييب البدن عند الإحرام، فإن طيبها لم يلبسها حتى يغسلها .*
*44- لا حرج في استعمال الصابون المعطر؛ لأنه ليس طيباً ولا يسمى مستعمله متطيباً، وإنما فيه رائحة حسنة فلا يضره إن شاء الله، وإن تركه تورعاً فهو حسن . )) .*
*الاختيارات العلمية في مسائل الحج والعمرة*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8751*

*استخدام الصابون الذي له رائحة أثناء الإحرام*
*س : هل يجوز استخدام الصابون الذي له رائحة أثناء الإحرام, وكذلك معجون الأسنان وهو فيه رائحة ؟*
*ج : لا حرج في ذلك؛ لأنه لا يسمى طيبا، استعمال الصابون أو معجون ما يسمى طيب فلا يضر.* 
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/20765*

*ترك الصابون ذي الرائحة أولى للمحرم*
*س : ما هو حكم من اغتسل بصابون أو مطهر وهو محرم للحج أو العمرة وإذا كان عليه فدية فهل يجوز أن يذبح له أخوه أو يذبح هو في بلد آخر ؟*
*ج : من استعمل الصابون أو غيره مما يغسل به الشعر فلا حرج عليه وإن كان محرماً، إلا إذا كان الصابون فيه طيب كالممسك فالأولى تركه احتياطاً، ولا يسمى من استعمله متطيباً، ولا فدية عليه إذا استعمل الصابون أو أشباه ذلك ولا يكون حكمه حكم المتطيب، ولكن ترك ما فيه الطيب من الصابون الممسك الذي يظهر رائحة الطيب أحوط وأولى للمؤمن، وإذا وجبت الفدية على إنسان فإنها تذبح في الحرم الذي هو محل الفدية لمساكين الحرم، إلا إذا فعل المحظور خارج الحرم فهذا يذبح في محله الذي حصل فيه المحظور، وإن كان خارج الحرم لكن من فعل ذلك داخل الحرم تكون فديته بالحرم، وهكذا الصيد يكون جزاؤه في الحرم إذا كان جزاؤه غير الصيام، كالذبح والطعام يكون لمساكين الحرم . والله ولي التوفيق .*
*نشر في مجلة (التوعية الإسلامية في الحج) العدد 9 في 1401هـ*
*مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة المجلد السابع عشر*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/3718*

*حكم وضع الطيب على ملابس الإحرام*
*س : ما حكم وضع الحاج الطيب على ملابس الإحرام قبل عقد النية والتلبية ؟*
*ج : لا يجوز للمحرم أن يضع الطيب على الرداء والإزار، وإنما السنة تطييب البدن كرأسه ولحيته وإبطيه ونحو ذلك، أما الملابس فلا يطيبها عند الإحرام؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((لا تلبسوا شيئاً من الثياب مسه الزعفران أو الورس)) ، فالسنة أنه يتطيب في بدنه فقط، أما ملابس الإحرام فلا يطيبها ولا يلبسها حتى يغسلها أو يغيره ا.*
*نشر في مجلة (الدعوة) العدد 1681 في 9/11/1419هـ، وفي كتاب (فتاوى إسلامية) جمع الشيخ محمد المسند ج2 ص 222*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/3715*

----------


## ام عبود 2003

مشكوره اختي على الفتاوى العظيمه استفدت منها وايد يزاج الله خير

----------


## bissanza

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك :Smile:

----------


## Anwaar

بارك الله فيج الغاليه.. دايما تفيديني جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## شذى الروح

يزاج الله خير ونفع الله بج الاسلام والمسلمين,,

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

اللهم آمين وجزاكم الرحمن بالمثل وزيادة

والحمد لله على فضله وإحسانه

----------


## بنت كشيش

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج
الله يسهل ويسر امورنا السنه في الحج
وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## emarati

بارك الله فيج ياأختي

جزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

تسلمييييييين عزيزتي

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

اللهم آمين وجزاكم الرحمن بالمثل وزيادة

وفيكن بارك الله وأحسن إليكن

----------


## شمووخ

جزاج الله خير

----------


## اماراتي الحبيبة

*فـي صـآابون .. اسمهـ صآابـون رقـي 
هـآأ بدوون ريحهـ وكنـآا نستخدمهـ فـ الحـج 
كنـآأ اتغسـل فيـهـ شعرنـآا وجسمنـآا


ومشكووره*

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يرفع للفائدة ،،

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

جزاج الله خير يا فراشة ،،

----------


## شمسة المرر

يزاج الله خير 
مشكووره

----------


## فردوس.

جزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

آمين وياكم خواتي ،، بوركتم

----------


## فراولة راك

الغالية معناته عادي نسنخدم الصابون مثل ديتول لانه هاذا غير ممسك ها الي فهمته صح ولا

----------


## زورق*أمل

يزاج الله خير ....

----------


## SPY

سؤال: 

عاادي نستخدم اي نوع من معجون الاسنان،، مثل كرست ولا سيجنال تو.. ولا في نوع ثاني خاص؟؟ وشو اسمه؟؟
انا حصلت نوع اسمه ايميل ريحته خفيفه،،، حد يعرفه وينصحني بيه؟؟

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

> الغالية معناته عادي نسنخدم الصابون مثل ديتول لانه هاذا غير ممسك ها الي فهمته صح ولا


قال الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله:
الصابون ذو الرائحة الجيدة يسمى (الممسك) الأقرب والله أعلم هو التسامح فيه وعدم التشديد فيه، فإن تركه على سبيل الاحتياط لأن الرائحة فيه ظاهرة فمن باب الورع ومن باب الحيطة، 

استخدمي صابون من الأعشاب الطبيعية مثل زيت الزيتون وغيره

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

> يزاج الله خير ....


آمين وياكم ،، حياج الباري

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

> سؤال: 
> 
> عاادي نستخدم اي نوع من معجون الاسنان،، مثل كرست ولا سيجنال تو.. ولا في نوع ثاني خاص؟؟ وشو اسمه؟؟
> انا حصلت نوع اسمه ايميل ريحته خفيفه،،، حد يعرفه وينصحني بيه؟؟


قال الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله:
الصابون ذو الرائحة الجيدة يسمى (الممسك) الأقرب والله أعلم هو التسامح فيه وعدم التشديد فيه، فإن تركه على سبيل الاحتياط لأن الرائحة فيه ظاهرة فمن باب الورع ومن باب الحيطة، 

ولا تنسون المسواك .

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=986068

----------


## أم روضة 2009

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك  :Smile:

----------


## um reem456

ما قصرتي غناتي وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## Miss Sam

يزاج الله كل خير ... وايد استفدت الصراحه

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يرفع للفائدة ،،

----------


## lotus-girl

الصراحة موضوع مفيد وايد , بس ممكن اسامي الشامبو والصابون اللي نقدر نستخدمها في الاحرام ؟

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يُرفع للفائدة ،،

----------

